# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Donna and Max

## tammyy2j

I heard a rumour that Kelly jealous of Marlon and Donna's engagement trys to break them up and involves Max in her schemes by having him tempt Donna.

----------


## eastenderfan_91

omg thats not fair donna and marlon are a great couple i really dont like kelly

----------


## EJ2103

I dont thikn they should od that its so not nice marlon and donna are so cute together!!

----------


## kayla05

Kelly is a scheming b***h! I really dont like her! hope that doesn't happen, Marlon and Donna are great!

----------


## Jemma

I think it would be a good storyline but wouldn't like it if Marlon and Donna broke up.

----------


## Abi

I hate that Kelly. she's really annoying. Just let them be.

----------


## feelingyellow

seems like a thing kelly would do - but max is dead... so maybe she tries it on with marlon or something!   :Rotfl:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

That Kelly..... v  :Sick:  

 Every guy who ever slept with her needs his head checking up on. She is so loathesome.   :Angry:

----------

